# Acorn squash soup with corn beef and walnuts



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 lbs lean corn beef
3 qt of water 
2 lbs acorn squash peeled, seeded and cubed
black pepper corns
nutmeg
mace
bay leaf
juniper berries
cloves
4 oz of prepared horseradish
2 qt corned beef broth
slat 
pepper
6 oz shelled walnuts toasted
4 tblsp chives 
1 1/2 cups of heavy cream 

Cook the corned beef with water and seasonings until tender. Remove from the broth. Trim and cube. De-fat the broth and add the squash and cook until tender. Cool. Use a food processor to puree. Add the cream and horseraddish. Season to taste. Add ther cubed corned beef. Sprinkle with toasted walnuts and chives before serving.


----------

